# Priceless Poodles



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Does anyone know of this kennel? Evaluating a prospective show pup. Thanks.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I know nothing about them at all. The white on the web site is out of this world. They sure divulge zilch on their web site.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's my best guess - Maybe Sharon will show up here and let us know if that's correct... 

It looks like Sharon Price has 2 dogs and has had one litter from them. 3 of those puppy owners have given her positive information she could post on her website. 

It looks like she is new to breeding, so she can't put a lot of historical information on her site (you know, because it looks like she does not have 25 years experience in breeding/showing/etc). She may really have that experience, and have recently gone out on her own or something else... Her website looks like she is new. 

While the white dog is, as Arreau says, out of this world, I'd still run a check of all the normal stuff - health, living conditions, her education/experience with dogs, run pedigree, vet and reference checks, etc... Bottom line, I would not dismiss her as a breeder, but I'd want a lot more information, and I'd want someone I know/trust to have actually seen her facility before I did business with her. But I'd want that even if she had a verifiable and wonderful web site. 

sarah


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

Marcoislandmom said:


> Does anyone know of this kennel? Evaluating a prospective show pup. Thanks.


I have experience with the person she got her stud from, and sent you a pm. I am local to her.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks all for your kind replies. I think I will wait for another pup. Decided that for my purposes, a blue just would not work. Again thanks all for the advice and counsel.


----------

